# Cortana & Macbook Pro Late 2013 - Windows 10 : Un mariage impossible



## Mara-Li (1 Octobre 2016)

Hey !

Je possède un MBP late 2013 sur lequel j'ai installé Windows Education (une clé donnée par ma faculté gratuite). Cependant, après la mise à jour anniversaire, plus de Cortana. Disparu, pouf.

J'ai fait toutes les majs sur le MBP, rétrogradé DEUX FOIS. Et ça veut toujours pas . Vous auriez une idée ?


----------

